# 2010 tarmac expert vs pro



## hp_sims (Aug 17, 2009)

Is it really worth getting the pro dura-ace over the expert for a difference of $2000? The frame is the same, many components on the pro are ultegra anyways. Any advice?


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't see any other differences either - same level of carbon, same specs on the geometry tab.

And the Expert frame is (IMO) is pretty nice looking in the black/white combo, and ok looking in the white/red combo, whereas the Pro frame is ugly looking in the "carbon" look (at least in the pic, maybe it's different in person) and ok looking in the red/white combo.

Based on the specs, I would definitely go with the Expert. 

Edit: Wonder why the Tarmac SL2 and SL3 aren't up on the site yet? Weird.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

P.P.S. - Looks like the same construction process, even -

Specialized Tarmac SL FACT 10r carbon, FACT IS construction, compact race design, 1.5" lower HS bearing

Specialized Tarmac SL FACT 10r carbon, FACT IS construction, compact race design, 1.5" lower HS bearing


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I too like the white/carbon on the Expert.

The listed price diff is $1700 w/ the biggest equipment differences being some Dura-Ace, upgraded Ksyriums & CF bar.

If you like the Expert paint, you can upgrade whatever you want for the price diff.


----------



## hp_sims (Aug 17, 2009)

I was thinking of upgrading the seat and putting a carbon handlebar. I think then the bike will be sick.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think in this years line up the Tarmac Expert is a better deal than the Pro. But... even considering the Pro frameset is spec'd and priced the same as '09, I still think it's a very good deal if building from scratch.

I pretty much like all the paint schemes, mostly for the lack of _Specialized_ decals.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I think the Expert SL is by far the sweet spot of the 2010 Tarmac line-up. The choice of frame, components, and the price is great. Last year the performance bang-for-the-buck was the Tarmac Pro SL frame-set, but this year you get that same frame-set on the Expert SL and it would be difficult to build up a better spec bike with the remaining $1400.

One interesting point is that all the Shimano equipped bikes have Shimano crank-sets. The BB30 with the Specialized crank-set only appears on the SRAM builds. I think that is a sensible choice and points to lingering compatibility problems between the Specialized chain rings and Shimano drive-train.

In general, I much prefer the paint jobs on the 2009 bikes. It appears that for 2010 Specialized have completely run out of colored paint! Everything is white or carbon this year, and there's very little highlighting either. Of course the high-end bikes aren't up yet; presumably there will at least be some Saxo Bank themed bikes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> I think the Expert SL is by far the sweet spot of the 2010 Tarmac line-up. The choice of frame, components, and the price is great. *Last year the performance bang-for-the-buck was the Tarmac Pro SL frame-set, but* *this year you get that same frame-set on the Expert SL and it would be difficult to build up a better spec bike with the remaining $1400.*


Point taken, but folks build up bikes for a variety of reasons, and not usually because it's cheaper. Some have all the components ready for a build and others want what they want - some combination not offered elsewhere. Taking that (and the specs on the Pro) into consideration, I still think the pricetag offers a lot of value.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> Point taken, but folks build up bikes for a variety of reasons, and not usually because it's cheaper. Some have all the components ready for a build and others want what they want - some combination not offered elsewhere. Taking that (and the specs on the Pro) into consideration, I still think the pricetag offers a lot of value.


For sure. I'm starting from an assumption that one is building up a complete bike from scratch. Last year you could start from the Pro SL frame-set and build up a complete bike with *much* better "value" (better spec and less money) than either last year's Pro or Expert bikes. This year you can't really build up a bike and beat the Expert bike on both spec and price. I agree that if you have components, or want different components, or have wheels, or want different wheels, or some other variation, then building up from a frame-set is the way to go.

Looking at the pictures again, I like this year's Pro SL frame-set in white/red, perhaps about as much as I like last years in pure white (which I bought).


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> For sure. I'm starting from an assumption that one is building up a complete bike from scratch. Last year you could start from the Pro SL frame-set and build up a complete bike with *much* better "value" (better spec and less money) than either last year's Pro or Expert bikes. This year you can't really build up a bike and beat the Expert bike on both spec and price. I agree that if you have components, or want different components, or have wheels, or want different wheels, or some other variation, then building up from a frame-set is the way to go.
> 
> Looking at the pictures again, I like this year's Pro SL frame-set in white/red, perhaps about as much as I like last years in pure white (which I bought).


+1 - totally true, last year's pricing was weiiiird.


----------



## absolutsooner (Feb 26, 2009)

What is the difference between the 2009 and 2010 Expert?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

PaulRivers said:


> ... Edit: Wonder why the Tarmac SL2 and SL3 aren't up on the site yet? Weird.


SL3 has its own "micro" website for now, but it's lean on specs and specifics.
http://www.specialized.com/bc/microsite/tarmacsl3/index.html

I also notice they don't have any "S Works" models displayed on the main website, yet.


----------



## hp_sims (Aug 17, 2009)

It has to do with the frame. 2010 gets the pro frame. so for 2010, the frame is carbon 10 vs carbon 8 from last year.


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

Personally , I think the Pro SL SRAM is the best value in the line up.
Your getting a better wheelset, Carbon Bars , and Red/Force groupset with a specialized BB30 crank and a lighter seat 

But the frames are identical and you could always buy the expert, sell all the oem parts and build it up with some great components
would be cheaper than buying the frameset


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

Skip the Dura-ace and save yourself some money for a carbon bar and better wheelset.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

daniyarm said:


> Skip the Dura-ace and save yourself some money for a carbon bar and better wheelset.


Ditto. For a bike that stupid expensive-the wheelset is really a WTF choice of kit.


----------

